# New Home for Koi and Goldfish



## debb (Nov 19, 2009)

I am in Gilbert, Arizona and will soon be moving to Oregon. We have had a large koi pond for many years and have many koi and goldfish. I need to find them homes. I don't want to take a chance that the new owners of our home will want the fish or take care of them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

debb said:


> I am in Gilbert, Arizona and will soon be moving to Oregon. We have had a large koi pond for many years and have many koi and goldfish. I need to find them homes. I don't want to take a chance that the new owners of our home will want the fish or take care of them.


Do you have the money to build a pond in your yard?


----------

